# Do You Think That There Should be A Rating For the quality Of Ones Knit or Crochet work?



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

If So, How Do you see Your work Ranking In The Rating Department?


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Why would I judge anyone's work? We all do the best we can, each individual has different abilities, encouragement is the key.

Janallyn


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

I never needed encouragement to crochet or knit it just came natural for me too want to. i wonder why you used the word judge, i never did.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I feel most crafters already have issues with judging their own work, usually way harsher than it deserves. I never judge others work, I'm always glad just to see others doing things that they enjoy.


----------



## Bitsysmom (Nov 17, 2017)

cyicrochet said:


> If So, How Do you see Your work Ranking In The Rating Department?


Why? What would be the purpose of that, and who would decide what rating people deserve? That could be very discouraging!


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

bokemom said:


> I feel most crafters already have issues with judging their own work, usually way harsher than it deserves. I never judge others work, I'm always glad just to see others doing things that they enjoy.


 maybe you and that other person should start a topic of your own about being judgmental. because that is the way I am perceiving the both of you of being towards my topic


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

For my opinion, I would welcome a JJ, meaning Jessica Jean stamp of approval and the opinion of a few other experienced crafters. The process would be for those who want approval or evaluation and ask for it. Then there would have to be criteria to judge by for the various crafts. I always look at the articles submitted for the fairs and craft shows as I know there is going to be something special. I'm not envious but enjoy the ability of what someone creates and makes.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

Bitsysmom said:


> Why? What would be the purpose of that, and who would decide what rating people deserve? That could be very discouraging!


 obviously you are then on the wrong topic. perhaps I should show you the exit and you'd be much happier there.


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely Not!!


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

ioneodi said:


> For my opinion, I would welcome a JJ, meaning Jessica Jean stamp of approval and the opinion of a few other experienced crafters. The process would be for those who want approval or evaluation and ask for it. Then there would have to be criteria to judge by for the various crafts. I always look at the articles submitted for the fairs and craft shows as I know there is going to be something special. I'm not envious but enjoy the ability of what someone creates and makes.


ok this needs to be in your own topic it has no relevancy in mine


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

granwitch said:


> Absolutely Not!!


 I disagree


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

Bitsysmom said:


> Why? What would be the purpose of that, and who would decide what rating people deserve? That could be very discouraging!


I guess the subject to rank oneself is an issue a lot of you are not willing to admit. but that is understandable.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

cyicrochet said:


> I never needed encouragement to crochet or knit it just came natural for me too want to. i wonder why you used the word judge, i never did.


It's your nature, your post says it all,

Janallyn


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

bokemom said:


> I feel most crafters already have issues with judging their own work, usually way harsher than it deserves. I never judge others work, I'm always glad just to see others doing things that they enjoy.


 well to those who have issues perhaps this would not be the best topic for them to post in.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

She's just back again, trying to cause trouble,

Janallyn


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

janallynbob said:


> It's your nature, your post says it all,
> 
> Janallyn


 says the person who has no real knowledge of me and my nature just your hateful opinion of me as an individual with the liberty to speak about what she wants to know.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

janallynbob said:


> She's just back again, trying to cause trouble,
> 
> Janallyn


 says the troublemaker herself


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


By using the word rank I guess that you are referring to the slang meaning, disgusting, gross.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Sjlegrandma said:


> By using the word rank I guess that you are referring to the slang meaning, disgusting, gross.


Actually I believe she wants to be a number 10, cause she's "special"

Janallyn


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

I knit because it's enjoyable. I consider myself an intermediate knitter. 
Some of my work is very good, some a disaster. Isn't that true of everyone? Why would I want to rank myself on a scale of 1 to 10? I just want to knit. I don't care where I fall on that scale. Let's all knit!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Did I just get get slammed? Is this topic posted to be controversial? Sorry to have wandered it and wasted time.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


A self-ranking would have as much relevance as some of those who audition for X Factor thinking they are God's gift to music!


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

janallynbob said:


> It's your nature, your post says it all,
> 
> Janallyn


????


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


yippee for you...you're special.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh no,no, no. It’s like any work of art that you see, really subjective and why would I judge someone’s work. If it is going to a high end shop that has specific needs,’ok so it’s juried. Our middle DD is an artist and in high school her art teacher refused to critique his students work because he was on the outside looking in and didn’t feel he had the right to say this is good or this is bad.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Her question has gotten way too much negative feedback. I believe she is asking more about quality of knitting. Yes, some people put their knitting into local fairs to be ranked and judged. Yes, some people take the course to become Master Knitters. Yes, some people consider themselves professionals either by skill level achieved on their own with practice or natural skill and some people consider themselves professional by their educational Fiber typical Degree. These are all legitimate rankings and judgement of skills. Fortunately for all of us, KP has some of these highly skilled knitters as well as those that are various skilled hobby knitters. The hobby knitters gain from the skills and techniques the higher "ranked" knitters provide and the the "Judged and Ranked" knitters who are writing patterns and producing yarns get to know what the hobby knitter tends to prefer.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

No way!! Everybody knits or crochets for pleasure not to be judged by others.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

MrsMurdog said:


> Her question has gotten way too much negative feedback. I believe she is asking more about quality of knitting. Yes, some people put their knitting into local fairs to be ranked and judged. Yes, some people take the course to become Master Knitters. Yes, some people consider themselves professionals either by skill level achieved on their own with practice or natural skill and some people consider themselves professional by their educational Fiber typical Degree. These are all legitimate rankings and judgement of skills. Fortunately for all of us, KP has some of these highly skilled knitters as well as those that are various skilled hobby knitters. The hobby knitters gain from the skills and techniques the higher "ranked" knitters provide and the the "Judged and Ranked" knitters who are writing patterns and producing yarns get to know what the hobby knitter tends to prefer.


I really think you should read her posts, not a happy person, always attempts to engage in an unpleasant way, JMO

Janallyn


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

janallynbob said:


> Actually I believe she wants to be a number 10, cause she's "special"
> 
> Janallyn


You got that right, lol.


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

Marilynf said:


> yippee for you...you're special.


Yes she is. LUcky for my kids that their mittens, sweaters and hats kept them warm 'cause I don't think they "ranked" very high.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

granwitch said:


> Yes she is. LUcky for my kids that their mittens, sweaters and hats kept them warm 'cause I don't think they "ranked" very high.


 I wonder if your work ranked and rated highly in the eyes of those kids, did they appreciate your work or did they prefer something from Walmart made in mass production and would have been just as happy if not happier


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

ioneodi said:


> Did I just get get slammed? Is this topic posted to be controversial? Sorry to have wandered it and wasted time.


 i am sure you waste time on a daily basis.


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

cyicrochet said:


> I wonder if your work ranked and rated highly in the eyes of those kids, did they appreciate your work or did they prefer something from Walmart made in mass production and would have been just as happy if not happier


Actually my grown kids still brag about the great knits I made them when they were young. Makes my heart happy


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> By using the word rank I guess that you are referring to the slang meaning, disgusting, gross.


i am guessing that you own the word rank in that usage


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

We have all judged others work, I will admit I have looked at things and thought I didn't like it, but would I ever tell someone that NO! I am not a perfect knitter myself. Sometimes it is the color, the stitch, the way it hangs not the knitting itself.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder..
What does ranking of something matter? How would that make a difference? Why would anyone do that?
Oh, forgot to add sometimes I look at something, and don't care for it,because the creator has a crappy attitude which distracts from the product. I would certainly never spend my hard earned money on anything that knitter/crocheter/seamstress/painter did.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> A self-ranking would have as much relevance as some of those who audition for X Factor thinking they are God's gift to music!


 looks like that rodent pic ranks higher than your own face.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> We have all judged others work, I will admit I have looked at things and thought I didn't like it, but would I ever tell someone that NO! I am not a perfect knitter myself. Sometimes it is the color, the stitch, the way it hangs not the knitting itself.
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder..
> What does ranking of something matter? How would that make a difference? Why would anyone do that?
> Oh, forgot to add sometimes I look at something, and don't care for it,because the creator has a crappy attitude which distracts from the product. I would certainly never spend my hard earned money on anything that knitter/crocheter/seamstress/painter did.


that comment just proved to me that you couldn't make money on any thing you produced hence why you just give your crap away to people who just wished you hadn't but they didn't want to hurt your whinny feelings, so they didn't say no thanks.

I hope You Have to Chew these words I would certainly never spend my hard earned money on anything that knitter/crocheter/seamstress/painter did.[/quote] So What I am Reading From you Is That You would Never Buy someone Else's Work , so Then That Means If You Ever Had To Create To sell to Make a living No One should Buy From you. I hope those Words You spoke Come True For You., and Nobody buys when you are in Need.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> We have all judged others work, I will admit I have looked at things and thought I didn't like it, but would I ever tell someone that NO! I am not a perfect knitter myself. Sometimes it is the color, the stitch, the way it hangs not the knitting itself.
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder..
> What does ranking of something matter? How would that make a difference? Why would anyone do that?
> Oh, forgot to add sometimes I look at something, and don't care for it,because the creator has a crappy attitude which distracts from the product. I would certainly never spend my hard earned money on anything that knitter/crocheter/seamstress/painter did.


no body wants to read about you admitting your less than quality knitting ability, that wasn't required


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

granwitch said:


> Actually my grown kids still brag about the great knits I made them when they were young. Makes my heart happy


 kids lie all the time yours are no different


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I find this topic to be very appropriate actually, but had never ever thought that I may be judged on my work, until I enquired about making Knitted Knockers for a group of crafters in Australia. I was told to submit a crocheted knocker (which was what I make) to the Committee so that a "quality controller could assess my work and she would decide whether I was accepted based on that submission!!" 

I found that to be challenging actually, as I was buying the cotton and the filling myself and paying for the postage! I wondered then who gave the Quality Controller her credentials, but I never ever got a response from them thereafter! I continue to crochet knockers and send them around the world and especially to women in Northern Australia and I have only ever received accolades for my efforts, which gives many women back their femininity after mastectomies. But to be told that my work had to be appraised, by someone, was an insult, to my way of thinking!


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

ChristineM said:


> I find this topic to be very appropriate actually, but had never ever thought that I may be judged on my work, until I enquired about making Knitted Knockers for a group of crafters in Australia. I was told to submit a crocheted knocker (which was what I make) to the Committee so that a "quality controller could assess my work and she would decide whether I was accepted based on that submission!!"
> 
> I found that to be challenging actually, as I was buying the cotton and the filling myself and paying for the postage! I wondered then who gave the Quality Controller her credentials, but I never ever got a response from them thereafter! I continue to crochet knockers and send them around the world and especially to women in Northern Australia and I have only ever received accolades for my efforts, which gives many women back their femininity after mastectomies. But to be told that my work had to be appraised, by someone, was an insult, to my way of thinking!


Thanks For sharing that was a lovely story.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

You are very welcome my dear, but I could understand the reason for your post, but I could not understand why or how far it came to go off tangent by so many people!!



cyicrochet said:


> Thanks For sharing that was a lovely story.


----------



## cyicrochet (Oct 7, 2012)

ChristineM said:


> You are very welcome my dear, but I could understand the reason for your post, but I could not understand why or how far it came to go off tangent by so many people!!


 Perhaps they Can Better Understand Coming from You


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

cyicrochet said:


> So What I am Reading From you Is That You would Never Buy someone Else's Work , so Then That Means If You Ever Had To Create To sell to Make a living No One should Buy From you. I hope those Words You spoke Come True For You., and Nobody buys when you are in Need.


Then you misread. I said...I would never spend my hard earned money on anything someone with a BAD ATTITUDE ever made, what ever it is, there I dumbed it down for you, so you can understand better.
I don't think I will ever be in need, I am pretty comfortable, but God forbid that ever happens, it will not be my knitting or crafts I fall back to. It would be my training in my chosen career...
You wanted opinions and when you got them, you didn't like them. Why ask if you don't want to really know.
NO I would never want to rank someone else's or my own projects. PERIOD...now there is your answer, you don't have to like it, but don't ask unless you want people to answer honestly, and get nasty when they don't answer how you want.
Ignore list for you


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Goodness, I am critical enough of my own craft work. I’m sure that having others rate my work would lower the enjoyment I get from it. Jen.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cyicrochet said:


> looks like that rodent pic ranks higher than your own face.


Says the circle avatar owner!

What is it? Hat? Placemat? Pot holder? Flat cushion? It's anybody's guess ...


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

janallynbob said:


> Why would I judge anyone's work? We all do the best we can, each individual has different abilities, encouragement is the key.
> 
> Janallyn


I so agree. And the outcome is dependent on what the crafter intended, which is not always to our own liking or experience level.
It's an interesting question really, I'm not sure there is even a fair way to rate hand work.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Hilary4 said:


> A self-ranking would have as much relevance as some of those who audition for X Factor thinking they are God's gift to music!


I do love the X Factor auditions LOL


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want to be rated, take it to the county fair or some other contest.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

My goodness, I had heard mention of nasty members and/or comments in this forum but had never come across any until reading through this thread. 
I can’t believe that grown women would re-act in this manner!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> If So, How Do you see Your work Ranking In The Rating Department?


For your work to be ranked it has to be judged !!!!


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

If you feel you need to rate your own projects, go right ahead. From the tone of some of your answers I certainly don't want you rating mine. You are obviously perfect


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Bitsysmom said:


> Why? What would be the purpose of that, and who would decide what rating people deserve? That could be very discouraging!


I agree. :sm03:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

No why would one want to rate it ..it would cause hard feelings ..If you want competition enter it in a fair or something similar where they judge you on your merits...Nix this idea..


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Now ladies, no squabbling, we all do our best, no-0ne is superior


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrsMurdog said:


> Her question has gotten way too much negative feedback. I believe she is asking more about quality of knitting. Yes, some people put their knitting into local fairs to be ranked and judged. Yes, some people take the course to become Master Knitters. Yes, some people consider themselves professionals either by skill level achieved on their own with practice or natural skill and some people consider themselves professional by their educational Fiber typical Degree. These are all legitimate rankings and judgement of skills. Fortunately for all of us, KP has some of these highly skilled knitters as well as those that are various skilled hobby knitters. The hobby knitters gain from the skills and techniques the higher "ranked" knitters provide and the the "Judged and Ranked" knitters who are writing patterns and producing yarns get to know what the hobby knitter tends to prefer.


You are giving her far too much credit. She started this thread just to cause discord and stir the pot. She is a troll!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

tobo11 said:


> I knit because it's enjoyable. I consider myself an intermediate knitter.
> Some of my work is very good, some a disaster. Isn't that true of everyone? Why would I want to rank myself on a scale of 1 to 10? I just want to knit. I don't care where I fall on that scale. Let's all knit!


I am with you. Well said.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

MrsMurdog said:


> Her question has gotten way too much negative feedback. I believe she is asking more about quality of knitting. Yes, some people put their knitting into local fairs to be ranked and judged. Yes, some people take the course to become Master Knitters. Yes, some people consider themselves professionals either by skill level achieved on their own with practice or natural skill and some people consider themselves professional by their educational Fiber typical Degree. These are all legitimate rankings and judgement of skills. Fortunately for all of us, KP has some of these highly skilled knitters as well as those that are various skilled hobby knitters. The hobby knitters gain from the skills and techniques the higher "ranked" knitters provide and the the "Judged and Ranked" knitters who are writing patterns and producing yarns get to know what the hobby knitter tends to prefer.


I rate your response a 10+


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


Good for you! You are clearly proud of your abilities, and no doubt worked hard to achieve that.

But the rest of us prefer not to be ranked, evidenced by the many responses to your suggestion. It's just discouraging, and we all need encouragement instead. We're happy with that. Please don't try to change the positive nature of this forum!


----------



## edith_bryan (Aug 25, 2016)

It depends. Are you selling your product? Is it being entered in the County fair, hoping to go to State? If so, it may be judged or rated.

Myself, I would never judge or rate anyone's work. I knit and crochet for the pleasure and relaxation of the craft. Also, I do not sell my work, I don't want to be pressured into a time frame to get a project completed. I do give a lot of things away and everyone seems pleased with their gifts. That is the best rating for me.

Just my opinion.. .


----------



## Needlinnan (Jul 19, 2012)

I am such a perfectionist when it comes to my crafts that I want a ten and practice until, in my own opinion, I warrant a ten. I have had people say my work looks machine made and I have never known if that was a compliment or an insult!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

If you want your work judged, enter it in the county fair.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

cyicrochet said:


> maybe you and that other person should start a topic of your own about being judgmental. because that is the way I am perceiving the both of you of being towards my topic


But you asked the question. Her response was appropriate to your question. I also wondered what would be the intention of rating people's work? If it was to allow a person who asked to be rated to see a way of in proving their work that could be helpful. There are many people who put their work in juried competions who might find this helpful. As long as it is only used to judge those who ask for it.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

You seem annoyed by other people's replies, having invited comments. I think I must be misunderstanding the question.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

cyicrochet said:


> kids lie all the time yours are no different


I am sorry you are such an unhappy person! I hope you can find some joy in life.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Only if you are submitting the project to be judged or are trying to sell it. Then, it would not so much need a rating, but need to be of good quality.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

cyicrochet said:


> If So, How Do you see Your work Ranking In The Rating Department?


NO and why would one? I take pride in my work no matter how it comes out and do not want nor need others opinion on my work, nor would I do anything but ENCOURAGE others on their work.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

If we ranked I think the sharing would drop to near zero. I am certainly not in a position to rank. Are there many on here who are in a position to rank? I love the sharing aspect of this site, it’s so inspirational. As to highly experienced knitters being in a position to rank, I respectfully disagree. Even though they are experienced who is to say that the work they do is perfect, or that their taste is the same as another’s taste.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

In my quilting group, I would rank myself on the low end of any assessment. Yet every two years when we have a show, I enter not to win for there is little chance of that, but rather to participate. Plus, I figure my less than perfect work in simple patterns might give others the thought that they could attempt quilting. The amount of creativity, beauty and perfection at our show overwhelms even me and I am part of the guild - a guild which welcomes and encourages all. During the last show, I entered several quilts which another guild looking for quilt entries in their show rejected. I had second thoughts about entering my own guild's show after that, but I did. After the show, in discussions about the show in two totally different groups, a person in each showed a photo on their phone of my quilt each saying it was a quilt they could make. I was floored. So, there is value in all levels of work. The A Team gives us something to strive for and the less than perfect team gives others permission to try. Personally, I consider how well I have done each project. I don't compare myself to others and would not judge another's work.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

houlahan said:


> You seem annoyed by other people's replies, having invited comments. I think I must be misunderstanding the question.


If you take a look at her previous threads you will see that she is not asking for or interested in opinions. She is a troll and I have reported it to Admin.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If you rate your work at 10, then the bar is set quite low.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chickkie said:


> If you rate your work at 10, then the bar is set quite low.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Says the circle avatar owner!
> 
> What is it? Hat? Placemat? Pot holder? Flat cushion? It's anybody's guess ...


No idea, but it sure is ugly...just like it's owner...what a nasty person. I usually avoid commenting on this persons posts, but she is so hateful and maligning, I had to say something. I think she must be very sick to make such comments.


----------



## grandmahollywood (Jul 3, 2017)

Why! What would be the purpose!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for this and I agree.


janallynbob said:


> Why would I judge anyone's work? We all do the best we can, each individual has different abilities, encouragement is the key.
> 
> Janallyn


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

MrsMurdog said:


> Her question has gotten way too much negative feedback. I believe she is asking more about quality of knitting. Yes, some people put their knitting into local fairs to be ranked and judged. Yes, some people take the course to become Master Knitters. Yes, some people consider themselves professionals either by skill level achieved on their own with practice or natural skill and some people consider themselves professional by their educational Fiber typical Degree. These are all legitimate rankings and judgement of skills. Fortunately for all of us, KP has some of these highly skilled knitters as well as those that are various skilled hobby knitters. The hobby knitters gain from the skills and techniques the higher "ranked" knitters provide and the the "Judged and Ranked" knitters who are writing patterns and producing yarns get to know what the hobby knitter tends to prefer.


Very well said. I agree


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I agree with janallyn


----------



## catwhiskers44 (Mar 20, 2015)

My goal is not to be better than someone else, but to do as well as I can, aiming to challenge myself with new ideas, techniques and materials I especially liked the way that the fiber arts show entries were judged during the recent Linn County Lamb and Wool Fair(Oregon, USA). Each item was judged against a standard for that category, with points awarded or deducted as follows: General Overall Appearance (10 pts), Suitability of Materials to Project (20 pts), Technique (30 pts), Quality of construction (20 pts), and Finishing (20 pts). Points from 96 to 100 earned a first place ribbon, with lower points for second and third place ribbons. Champion, Reserve Champion, and Peoples' Choice rosettes were where personal preferences came into play.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

NO! The more a person knits and/or crochets or pretty much does anything, the "better" it gets. It's a process and not one to be shut down by being over-critical!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

If you are interested in your work being judged, you can enter your handwork in state or county fairs. Ribbons, or lack thereof, will be your answer regarding the artfulness and\or skill level.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Maybe, if an item is offered for sale. I, personally, would not buy a knitted or crocheted item if it was wonky, uneven stitches, even wrinkled or dirty. I've seen things offered for sale at Farmer's Markets and flea markets that I knew I could make better myself.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Oops. Sorry. No comment.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

slmhuffman said:


> No Post.


Had you considered using the Personal Message feature for this very personal conversation?
ETA
I see that you did reconsider and deleted it. Thanks for that.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Granny, as soon as I saw it was not a PM, I deleted it. I am so sorry. My only excuse is that I have not been well. I think it's time to take a break from KP. Thank you for your help and comment. It is never my intention to send personal info for all to see. Susan


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh good heavens, NO!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I would not be agreeable to a rating system. It would be so discouraging. I know it would make me cry. Nope, I think rating would be a big mistake. Who would do it? What would be the criteria? What if photos are better for some than for others? Nope!!!! I could not be part of a rating/judging system.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

granwitch said:


> Actually my grown kids still brag about the great knits I made them when they were young. Makes my heart happy


God Bless you!!! I am almost 66 years old and I still remember my Grandma's knitting. Mass production is highly over rated and to make the remark that your grands might say they are happy with your gifts and might have preferred store-bought, is mean spirited. I am so glad to hear that your family's love for your knitting makes your heart happy. Bless you!!!!


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

NO.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

jdwilhelm said:


> If you want to be rated, take it to the county fair or some other contest.


Your response is the same one I thought of when I first looked at this post, but apparently not what the original poster meant. I enjoy looking at so many of the projects done by members of this group. I'm happy to say that it hasn't occurred to me to attempt rating these items. So many of us are happy to be making items for others whether friends, families or charitable donations. I am happy for people entering projects at state fairs where they can be recognized for quality and receive ribbons. We all knit or crochet because we enjoy it!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

I asked my first great grandson when he was in first grade if he would like a blanket and sent photos of different color combinations for him to choose. He chose the one with the primary colors. Really bright, b ut his choice. He slept with it, took it to his aunt's when spending the night and when his class had a sleepover at his school the blanket proudly (and warmly) accompanied him. Rating?


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

janallynbob said:


> Why would I judge anyone's work? We all do the best we can, each individual has different abilities, encouragement is the key.
> 
> Janallyn


I agree!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

ioneodi said:


> I asked my first great grandson when he was in first grade if he would like a blanket and sent photos of different color combinations for him to choose. He chose the one with the primary colors. Really bright, b ut his choice. He slept with it, took it to his aunt's when spending the night and when his class had a sleepover at his school the blanket proudly (and warmly) accompanied him. Rating?


A happy and grateful recipient. That's the best rating.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


If you are that insecure, I don't think we at KP are qualified to help you. I am terribly sorry.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


Sorry for duplicate post.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

The original topic poster didn't sound like she wanted any comment on her subject unless it was in total agreement - but then I saw one I thought was in agreement & she told her to get her own post. Disagreeable!

I just wonder who would do the judging - just asking! Don't bite my head off!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

The original topic poster didn't sound like she wanted any comment on her subject unless it was in total agreement - but then I saw one I thought was in agreement & she told her to get her own post. Disagreeable!

I just wonder who would do the judging - just asking! Don't bite my head off!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

catwhiskers44 said:


> My goal is not to be better than someone else, but to do as well as I can, aiming to challenge myself with new ideas, techniques and materials I especially liked the way that the fiber arts show entries were judged during the recent Linn County Lamb and Wool Fair(Oregon, USA). Each item was judged against a standard for that category, with points awarded or deducted as follows: General Overall Appearance (10 pts), Suitability of Materials to Project (20 pts), Technique (30 pts), Quality of construction (20 pts), and Finishing (20 pts). Points from 96 to 100 earned a first place ribbon, with lower points for second and third place ribbons. Champion, Reserve Champion, and Peoples' Choice rosettes were where personal preferences came into play.


That sounds like a good way to judge the work. I had a lot of friends win ribbons in fairs like that. And good for anyone who did or does.

****
I never put any of my work into a fair but I entered some in the show and tell. My work didn't fit any 
specifics as I did all my own ideas as some of you know. There is no way I am saying my work is better - it likely isn't, but it gave me joy. it was the looking at a piece of fabric or a skein of yarn, and thinking, I 'wonder if?" (I could do this or that with it.). Actually I never PLANNED ANY OF MY PROJECTS, sometimes ending up with an entirely different project than I thought I would do.

***
spot on!! I wonder if any of you took my one of a kind knitting sweaters class. It couldn't have been more successful. We also did a couple of different projects where we started without a pattern. It is the way I always worked. I just did what I wanted to do. Sure, some didn' t like it but that was their right. Some in the classes found it difficult but they persevered and were amazed at what they did that was out of the box. This forum is about spending their time which ever way makes them happy.

I tried to convince those who took my classes that mine were different but to have open minds. They enjoyed themselves even though some might have never felt that freedom again. To each of us we are given talents I believe that EVERYONE has some talent and some ideas they don't even realize they have.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> maybe you and that other person should start a topic of your own about being judgmental. because that is the way I am perceiving the both of you of being towards my topic


*****

WOW! it is a good thing I didn't make my post as your first answer. You would have torn my head off!

I taught that there is freedom in deciding for ourselves whether we wanted to follow the rules, or follow what other people tell us, or go for something different. I spent 60 years using my imagination, and never once felt I want it to judged. It was something that worked for me. That is why I donated my work, but rarely sold very much as didn't want it to turn into a money business.Luckily my husband wanted me to do what gave me joy and he took a picture of every thing I made over the years.. It would have restricted what I loved to do. However all my different projects were realistic. not different.

Alright your topic answer- I don't think there should be judging at all. I do realize that will never happen and people like you are happy with them. I also believe there are some like me who are not proving anything to anyone except to feel my own joy in achieving something that pleases others and gives me the joy of 
accomplishing what I hoped to do. (often I had no idea what I would end up with). I did a lot of everything and did offer my work to Breast cancer auctions and did very very well at that time. One eg. A wall hanging (quilted, thread painted and with hand painting and then bordered made $ l700. at one time for the Breast cancer research. That was a better gift than winning a ribbon.It gave me 
more joy as the person who put in bids and won, really liked my work. She talked to me at the auction and she spent her winters in Florida and missed our winters in Canada.I have often wondered if she still goes to Florida and enjoys the wall hanging.

I felt no joy when I went to 
art school and was made to follow certain specifics. I taught myself by reading every book I could on art and the meaning of art. You and I are obviously on opposite ends of the spectrum of what gives us happiness doing our art. That is okay as far as I am concerned.

I wonder as an aside if anyone reading this took my sweater or tunic classes where we had no pattern and 
very little instruction and we struggled with it a lot in some cases?. But the work they finished was wonderful. Some I know learned and used my class but all of the students understood where I was coming from and even though they didn't change, they chose what they wanted to do. They all seemed to think it was well worth taking the class.

I dont think we should try to push people into boxes with our art. Good artists are original and that is a fact. I am surprised you felt insulted. I hope my post doesn't REALLY insult you.

One thing I found most wonderful in my life was the support others gave me even though my work was usually completely different than theirs. I never remember anyone treating me with disdain. How luckyI have been to do my work, give most of it away and have been full of joy because I was able to spend my life doing what I wanted. I am no longer able because of arthritis to do any of those things but I have my memories and others have learned something new.

Sorry if I stirred up a storm for anyone but I believe it with everything I am that it was the way for me and I have never had a moment's regret. Also I have had so much support and made so many friends it is a great gift. I made a lot of friends with the classes we did together on the workshop (topics can be read on the closed workshop section, by the way . All the 68 classes taught to KPers and by KPers with no charge and free from any ribbons or choices for best. Most were knitting and crochet but the same thing could be done which
included other crafts etc.

I hope your perception of me is not as judgmental as that of those who wrote before me. This is an opinion forum. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GrandmaSuzy said:


> Maybe, if an item is offered for sale. I, personally, would not buy a knitted or crocheted item if it was wonky, uneven stitches, even wrinkled or dirty. I've seen things offered for sale at Farmer's Markets and flea markets that I knew I could make better myself.


I DON'T think that is what she is talking about. She asked if there should be a rating of the work from what I read. If it isn't good quality I would think she knows it. However if that is what she wants she should do what pleases her. It isn't important to some of us who do our art for ourselves and there is a wide spectrum of different levels in between. I do think that most people wish to do the artwork, especially for others and be upset if it wasn't well done. A poorly done piece of work would show that it is exactly that. Some who enter shows get a great deal of joy. No right or wrong. Each of us are individuals and we make our own choices.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I knit, crochet and sew for my own enjoyment, not for competition, so no I do not think there should be a rating. Show judging is a different matter.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> looks like that rodent pic ranks higher than your own face.


You sure are a happy person! Start a topic, make sure you ask a question and then insult all the people who expressed the opinion which asked about winning a ribbon or a prize. Many of us do the best we can and we don't enter it in a competition. There is no problem for those who do. However we are individuals and have the right to ask for a ribbon, and enter, or not bother . Some people are not interested.

Yet you attack those who don't want to in a very nasty way. You wanted a fight when you opened this topic because you knew everyone didn't feel exactly your way. Get off your high horse!! Do you think that insults from a person who obviously is as nasty as you are (and were when you opened it - looking for a fight) is going to ruin our day for us?? It isn't .

Let's go, ladies. No time for deliberate nastiness at least I believe that.

I think it is time we just left your topic - all of us. We didn't answer so we would be snarled at. You are a snarly person today and likely an unhappy person all the time. Try to have a good day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

liz morris said:


> I knit, crochet and sew for my own enjoyment, not for competition, so no I do not think there should be a rating. Show judging is a different matter.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> I never needed encouragement to crochet or knit it just came natural for me too want to. i wonder why you used the word judge, i never did.


I would think you have to be judged, even by yourself to receive a ranking. You have stated your knitting or crochet is ranked very high. However you also insulted those who answered your posts. not nice!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> I believe I would rank myself at the top with a rating of 10 being the highest


That doesn't surprise me as your posts suggest that! Your rudeness shows your feeling of superiority.
I applaud you for feeling how great you are.

Many of us get more pleasure in letting people know how great THEIR work is. Not so much our own.

We each know whether we do good work. The group on this forum helps each other improve if we can answer questions, without stating that we are better than anyone else.

I think the most fun about knitting and crochet or for that fact creating anything is the pleasure we get to help others learn so that they are as good or better than us. That is what is so great about this forum. We want others to become excellent or to become as good as that person can with what she or he does with the projects being worked on!

Enjoy your superior rank.I am happy for you that you feel that way about your work. Obviously you don't need any help from any of us mere mortals. (I am sorry that sounds sarcastic) however who of us can talk to perfection! Have a nice day and enjoy your craft .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cyicrochet said:


> obviously you are then on the wrong topic. perhaps I should show you the exit and you'd be much happier there.


was that nastiness really necessary? You are not very kind, are you?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> You are giving her far too much credit. She started this thread just to cause discord and stir the pot. She is a troll!


I agree - I am aware of her. She would have been unkind no matter what answer she got.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

edith_bryan said:


> It depends. Are you selling your product? Is it being entered in the County fair, hoping to go to State? If so, it may be judged or rated.
> 
> Myself, I would never judge or rate anyone's work. I knit and crochet for the pleasure and relaxation of the craft. Also, I do not sell my work, I don't want to be pressured into a time frame to get a project completed. I do give a lot of things away and everyone seems pleased with their gifts. That is the best rating for me. I also found joy in teaching over many many years .
> 
> Just my opinion.. .


*****
I agree with you 100% . your statement is the story of my 60 years making artsy products. I have given them away and they are all over the world. I sold an Item I made for 3 weeks and the joy was gone. That was it. I did however get joy from DONATING my work to Cancer support auctions and did that every year. To each his own!

However, it was her unkindness that I have seen before that I found necessary to answer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *****
> 
> WOW! it is a good thing I didn't make my post as your first answer. You would have torn my head off!
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> was that nastiness really necessary? You are not very kind, are you?


Those who answered your question however, didn't need your answer.

I just looked at your work and I certainly agree that you do excellent work. It was your reaction to other people WHO didn't care if their work was judged that was said in such an unkind way, after you asking the question that they answered - in no way were they denigrating your work.

I think you are very talented. However, I still take issue with your reaction which was completely unnecessary. My posts continued and I am sorry to I carried on the 
disagreement. Enjoy your first place or whatever you gain aside from the joy of creating.

That part of your work I understand. Designer1234.

ps. you might try to be a little less sensitive when no harm was meant by the posters who answered you.

Sorry ladies, I got my back up. I apologize.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not sure why you want to grade people's work.

I've only seen you make one single item so far with a couple of variations to the patter. They both looked neat and tidy no dropped stitches, tension appeared to be even. 

For myself as long as my customers are happy and I'm happy with the way one of my designs has come I'm out fine.

I've been in a number of knitting and crochet magazine here in the UK. Won a number of prizes for design through UK magazines even written two articules for crafting magazine her in the UK. 

I don't put every thing I make on here most of what I do put on here are my test pieces, my reseach and development pieces. Where I'm playing around with yarn whether that be a knitted crochet piece. Then from their I decide where I might develop and change the desgin before I write my pattern.
My test pieces are the pieces I use at home, kept for my own private use.
I work the same way my mother did as she was knitting pattern designer for Sirdar Knitting patterns for many years.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## blissdragonfly (May 22, 2015)

I disagree. I've been crocheting since the 70's and can make almost anything. But I've never gotten past the advanced beginner stage in knitting. I would be very discouraged if someone gave me a bad "rating" on my knitting (even if it is deserved). We are all at differant levels. I thought this was supposed to be a fun place. Aren't there enought snarky remarks about other things on this sight? I wouldn't want to make anyone feel bad...


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well unfortunately I suck at knitting! Doing small things, cowl, and bowls to felt and small projects I do ok. The bigger things, sweaters, and clothing, I really suck at them. Which is a shame, because I want to make a sweater. I get bored with big projects and start getting careless. But I do love it so much and it calms me down after a stressful day, so I keep trying. I guess my rating would be about a 5.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought the OP was asking more along these lines. No judging necessary. I’m at about a Level 3.5.


----------

